# John Calvin on the Ethiopian eunuch and infant baptism



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2020)

... This is the perfect faith whereof Philip spake of late, which receiveth Christ, both as he was promised in times past, and also showed at length, and that with the earnest affection of the heart, as Paul will not have this faith to be feigned. Whosoever hath not this when he is grown up, in vain doth he boast of the baptism of his infancy. For to this end doth Christ admit infants by baptism, that so soon as the capacity of their age shall suffer, they may addict themselves to be his disciples, and that being baptized with the Holy Ghost, they may comprehend, with the understanding of faith, his power which baptism doth prefigure. ...

For more, John Calvin on the Ethiopian eunuch and infant baptism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 14, 2020)

It almost seems as if Calvin is arguing that those who are baptized as infants will necessarily come to saving faith later. Am I misunderstanding what he is saying?


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 14, 2020)

David Taylor said:


> It almost seems as if Calvin is arguing that those who are baptized as infants will necessarily come to saving faith later. Am I misunderstanding what he is saying?



I think you are. The point he is making is that baptism in infancy is vain unless it is joined to a vital faith later in life. Hence he says: "Whosoever hath not this when he is grown up, in vain doth he boast of the baptism of his infancy."


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 14, 2020)

Hamalas said:


> I think you are. The point he is making is that baptism in infancy is vain unless it is joined to a vital faith later in life. Hence he says: "Whosoever hath not this when he is grown up, in vain doth he boast of the baptism of his infancy."


Ah yes, thank you, I missed that line.


----------

